# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الشيرنج والايبي  متجدد ملف قنوات iptv m3u للنت الضعيف SD متجدد 2/7/2019 (اليوم خاص فقط بالقنوات الرياضية  )

## Nazimroi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
نقدم لكم ليوم 2/7/2019 روابط اي بي تي في مجانية 
اليوم ملف قنوات وسيرفر iptv m3u playlist    خاص فقط بالقنوات الرياضية  
رابط الملف : 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

